
Repl. it (YC W18) is holding meetup in San Francisco - yevbar
https://www.meetup.com/Repl-it-IRL/events/252232488/
======
Sam-Altman
Woohoo! I'm pumped for this Repl.it IRL!

~~~
minimaxir
...did you create a fake Sam Altman account to astroturf?

~~~
Sam-Altman
Nah, just saw nobody copped the username and seized the opportunity

